# 5 qts of Castrol + filter = $27.99



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

On sale at Autozone between June 29 through July 26.
I personally use the 0w30 euro blend.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

Big thumbs down on the Castrol product, but hey, I'm a little biased. lol


----------



## Hillbilly Rocco (Mar 15, 2009)

Advance has a deal going for Castrol Syntec and a K&N filter for $29.change. They didn't have a filter available for my BDF, so I bought the 5 qts anyway. Still a decent price.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

Autozone has Castrol Edge (Syntec) on sale for $29.99. ($22.99 with rebate)
*$7 mail in rebate for the 5qts of Castrol.

*This includes the GC 0w30, which is VW approved.

This purchase requires that you pick up a Bosch oil filter.
If you can't find one for your car or family/friend, just grab anyone of them off the shelf so they have something to scan so you get the discount.
Then hand the filter back to them. 

Sale is good until Nov.14

http://www.autozone.com/images/MEDIA_ProductCatalog/m740005_p3-fy12-rebate-cold.pdf


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

piston said:


> Autozone has Castrol Edge (Syntec) on sale for $29.99. ($22.99 with rebate)
> *$7 mail in rebate for the 5qts of Castrol.
> 
> *This includes the GC 0w30, which is VW approved.
> ...


Nice :thumbup:


----------



## rona13 (Aug 7, 2005)

Pep Boys has a deal going now for 5 quarts plus a Bosch filter for $29.99 and then there is a $7 mail in rebate on top of that bringing it to $22.99. Course you have to deal with those rebate forms then but still a pretty good deal.

-Ron


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

piston said:


> Autozone has Castrol Edge (Syntec) on sale for $29.99. ($22.99 with rebate)
> *$7 mail in rebate for the 5qts of Castrol.
> 
> *This includes the GC 0w30, which is VW approved.
> ...


Or you could keep the filter and exchange it for ~$12 off a future purchase.... :what:


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

rona13 said:


> Pep Boys has a deal going now for 5 quarts plus a Bosch filter for $29.99 and then there is a $7 mail in rebate on top of that bringing it to $22.99. Course you have to deal with those rebate forms then but still a pretty good deal.
> 
> -Ron


Same deal that Autozone is running.

$7 for the oil and $2 for the filter.
Upto 4 rebates per household.

Sale ends Monday - 11/14/2011


----------

